# Senior's rabbit stolen



## pla725 (May 16, 2008)

http://www.mississauga.com/article/14083


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 17, 2008)

Aww, that's so sad  It sounds like the owners really love Bunno, who is an adorable little dwarfie (I take it they got the writer of the article got the breed name mixed up?). It sounds like they take really good care of him. I hope Bunno is returned safely ASAP! What horrible kids to steal a bunny.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 17, 2008)

That's so sad. I hope they find Bunno and get those kids who stole him. That's so rude of them to do that. I wonder why they did it...so stupid. What would they want with a bunny? I hope they find Bunno before it's too late. :?

Emily


----------



## trailsend (May 17, 2008)

This is just awful. I feel so terribly sad and angry at the same time. I hope this man gets his friend and companion back, it's just one of the most awful things I've read in a long time.


----------



## BSAR (May 18, 2008)

That is so horrible. The teens probably did it because Gyore is an old man so they thought they could get away with it and just trick him or something. That is just so rude. I hope that Bunno gets hope soon and he is safe.ray:


----------



## Leader of the Pack (May 18, 2008)

That's just the most pathetic thing ever. I have become so intolerant when it comes to humans and their inability to treat each other with respect and above all, respect others property and pets.

Any "crime" to me against the elderly is also not to be tolerated and is the worst ever. I think that's why I prefer the company of animals over humans any day.....pitiful!!!

Sure hope whoever took this bun brings it back....


----------



## Becca (May 18, 2008)

AWW NOO
What sort of person would do that?
That rabbit had such a great mum and dad - Bunno seemed like he was looked after so well.
I hope he gets returned ....Unharmed
:grumpy:


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 18, 2008)

This breaks my heart:cry4:I can't even begin to imagine how lost these poor people must feel... and poor Bunno. This *IS* kidnapping!! Bunno was such a huge part of this couples life, I know I would be devastated if someonepet napped any of my fur kids.

I'm praying little Bunno is returned unharmed and those who took him are heavily repremanded:nonono:


----------

